# Peter Peter Pumpkin Eater



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry about the picture quality, but I only had my cell phone to take the picture at the moment. I entered my Peter Peter Pumpkin Eater in a local nursery that is holding a Scarecrow contest. They except all static props. Anyway thought I would show it off on the forum. I really just put this together in about three days, so I didn't give it my all. Although I didn't have that much time to contribute towards this prop I am still very happy with the results.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Very cool


----------



## _Katie_Lee_ (Oct 16, 2009)

This prop made me smile  It's a really cool concept, one that had never occurred to me before. Nice work!


----------



## krigerk9 (Aug 24, 2009)

thats awesome


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

That's totally awesome Sharon, nice work as always. Last time she'll ever tell a pumpkin to "eat me".


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Love it. Very nice!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Oh man thats a mouthfull that pumpkins got in there! Sharon how long are you gonna be in there for?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is funny....too bad you didn't have time to make a kicker prop.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is cool! It isn't Noah in there is it???


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL...Thanks for the nice comments everyone. Actually they are old jeans I owned, so they do look like my legs. LOL..my legs look like two sticks coming out of its mouth. Anyway I will keep you updated on how I do on this entry. I always try to make something that will go with my haunt. Last year I made the Grim Weeper (Reaper). I know my Halloween display can definitely be a far cry from cutesy, so I try to tone my props down for this contest. As long I can alter them, so I can use them again. So even if I don't place in the contest it still got me motivated to make another prop for my display.  I will add more pictures when I get a chance to go to the nursery with my camera.

Oh and Haunted Bayou the kicker prop would of been an awesome idea, but we can't use any electricity for the contest. We also display it for the month of October so anything with batteries usually go dead after the first three days.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pretty damn funny, Joisey


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Feed me!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks like my kind of ride


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey joisey, I love the prop, a vgreat concept with the right mix of fun and scary!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awsome job love the texture


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

morbid mike said:


> awsome job love the texture


LOL...of course I used Great Stuff for this prop. I used about five cans of insulated foam. I think I would be lost without my Great Stuff! Thanks everyone for the nice comments.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow - awesome job - and a truly unique prop you can be proud of!!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Some days you eat the pumpkin....







And some days, the pumpkin eats you!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

LMAO! I can just see the mullet he's wearing...or used to wear.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I was able to get to Williams Nursery to take some pictures of my Scarecrow entry. It actually is holding up pretty well. Usually you have to build these props to be tough enough to withstand the kids picking, pulling, punching and whatever else they do to it. Anyway here are the pictures:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Ha ha ... that is some scarecrow! Great job!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice work!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I found out today that I won third place. So that means I will get a hundred dollar gift certificate for local stores in Westfield, NJ. The General Manager actually called me to tell me that he thought I should of won first place. I thought that was a pretty cool that he thought I should of won. Unfortunately people can take as many voting sheets and fill them out to put in the voting box. I'm not saying that some one cheated, but you can easily cheat. My friends always say that want to put more votes in, but I tell them I don't want to win that way. Anyway happy I got third.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Joiseygal said:


> I found out today that I won third place. So that means I will get a hundred dollar gift certificate for local stores in Westfield, NJ. The General Manager actually called me to tell me that he thought I should of won first place. I thought that was a pretty cool that he thought I should of won. Unfortunately people can take as many voting sheets and fill them out to put in the voting box. I'm not saying that some one cheated, but you can easily cheat. My friends always say that want to put more votes in, but I tell them I don't want to win that way. Anyway happy I got third.


Good Job....for a small fee I can change their minds


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The Creepster said:


> Good Job....for a small fee I can change their minds


Hmmm..... is the extra hundred dollars towards the gift certificate worth taking you up on your offer???? Oh crap I will settle for third, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Joiseygal said:


> Hmmm..... is the extra hundred dollars towards the gift certificate worth taking you up on your offer???? Oh crap I will settle for third, but thanks for the offer.


Well to beat a dead horse...I thought peter was pretty cool and original


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Creepster. I will take pictures of the other entries that were in First and Second. Actually I really liked the entry that came in Second, but the entry that got first I think had some friend's that added some extra votes.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats on your win! Love the "Eater"!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

They posted the pictures of the winners. I think Mozart should of won before the Garden Table. Anyway here is the pictures: http://williamsnursery.blogspot.com/


----------



## oneshot (Aug 22, 2008)

those infants at the nursery will be terrified! Oh. not that kind of nursery...


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Joiseygal said:


> They posted the pictures of the winners. I think Mozart should of won before the Garden Table. Anyway here is the pictures: http://williamsnursery.blogspot.com/


Wow...on second thought...no fee on that previous offer Joisey...I would do it for free. You should have won!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have to giggle when I see that. I think it is too cool!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

fritz42_male said:


> Some days you eat the pumpkin....
> 
> And some days, the pumpkin eats you!


What's that... some kinda Eastern thing?
:smoking:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Revenant said:


> What's that... some kinda Eastern thing?
> :smoking:


LOL...yes we are a little odd on this side of the coast Revenant.  Also thanks for the offer Creepster.  I want to use the gift certificate to get a GPS since my Garmin totally went dead.  I figure I can buy something cool and I get a prop out of it also so it's all good!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry I was fixing my photo album and accidentally bumped this thread.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Cool prop and great idea! Just a thought, shouldn't it be called
"Pumpkin Pumpkin Peter Eater"?

heh.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Joiseygal said:


> Sorry I was fixing my photo album and accidentally bumped this thread.


I'm glad you accidentally bumped this thread, I missed it last fall. A very cool entry and congrats on winning 3rd place


----------

